# [solved] compat-wireless aus pentoo-overlay mergen

## Asante

hey,

ich bekomme beim emerge von compat-wireless-2.6.37-r7 (im pentoo-overlay) immer einen fehler

```
  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/compat-wireless-2.6.37-r7/work/compat-wireless-2.6.37-4-sn/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_common.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/compat-wireless-2.6.37-r7/work/compat-wireless-2.6.37-4-sn/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_htc.o

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/compat-wireless-2.6.37-r7/work/compat-wireless-2.6.37-4-sn/drivers/net/wireless] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/compat-wireless-2.6.37-r7/work/compat-wireless-2.6.37-4-sn] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [modules] Fehler 2
```

was sagt der aus?

im ubuntuforum wurde jemanden geholfen, indem die makefile eines bestimmten treibers geleert wurde (bei dessen kompilierung der fehler auftrat) - waehre das in diesem fall dann der ath9k?

anbei noch emerge --info und emerge -pqv:

```
# emerge -pqv =net-wireless/compat-wireless-2.6.37-r7

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/compat-wireless-2.6.37-r7  USE="injection -atheros_obey_crda -debug-driver -debugfs -full-debug -noleds -tinyversionoverride"
```

```
# emerge --info =net-wireless/compat-wireless-2.6.37-r7

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T5500_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 01 Mar 2011 15:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-eula dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/pentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility lcms ldap libnotify mad madwifi mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session smp spell sse ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 x86 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by Asante on Wed Mar 02, 2011 2:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich weiss überhaupt nicht, worum es da geht, aber ich sehe, dass compat-wireless-2.6.37-r7 nicht zu Deinem Kernel "Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5'" passt. Ist das beabsichtigt so?

----------

## Asante

ja, das waere ne andere frage, welche version ich davon mergen soll. hab jetzt mal die neuste genommen.. aber da die ja wie die kernel versionen durchnummeriert sind, hab ich auch die zu meinem kernel passende genommen. da kommt folgende warnung:

```
 * Your kernel version is most likely newer than the compat-wireless release you are

 * trying to install. If you are certain that your kernel is older then you can set

 * the tinyversionoverride use flag to override this safety check.
```

wenn ich das mit tinyversionoverride useflag merge kommt erst folgende warnung

```
 * You have the tinyversionoverride use flag set which means you know for a fact that your

 * kernel is older than the compat-wireless you are installing.

 * Most likely you have no clue what you are doing and should hit control-C now

 * before you downgrade your system. Ten seconds to think about it.
```

und dann bricht er mit dem gleichen fehler wie bei der spaeteren version ab. auch an der gleichen stelle, dem ath9k treiber.

----------

## cryptosteve

Auf welchen Kernel zeigt denn der Symlink /usr/src/linux? Und wie versuchst Du welche dazu passende Version zu installieren?

Vielleicht weichen Symlink und aktuell gebooteter Kernel schon voneinander ab?

----------

## Asante

symlink zeigt auf 2.6.36:

```
# ll /usr/src/

insgesamt 20

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22  4. Feb 14:49 linux -> linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5
```

das ist auch der gebootete kernel, is gar kein anderer kompiliert.

emergen tue ich die versionen mit:

(aktuelle) emerge -av compat-wireless

(2.6.36) USE="tinyversionoverride" emerge -av =compat-wireless-2.6.36

was meinst du denn damit, dass du nich weißt worum es geht? was das fuer ein fehler sein koennte?

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Asante wrote:*   

> was meinst du denn damit, dass du nich weißt worum es geht? was das fuer ein fehler sein koennte?

 

Ich brauche / benutze kein compat-wireless und ich kenne das pentoo-overlay nicht.

----------

## Asante

wenn ich mir das so von der website runterlade und versuche per make && make install zu kompilieren kommt uebrigens auch der fehler 2, allerdings diesmal (und nun auch beim emerge) mit einer etwas anderen fehlermeldung:

```
# make

/home/asante/downloads/compat-wireless-2.6.38-rc4-1/config.mk:202: "WARNING: CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT will be deactivated or not working because kernel was compiled with CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=n. Tools using wext interface like iwconfig will not work. To activate it build your kernel e.g. with CONFIG_LIBIPW=m."

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build M=/home/asante/downloads/compat-wireless-2.6.38-rc4-1 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /home/asante/downloads/compat-wireless-2.6.38-rc4-1/drivers/net/b44.o

/home/asante/downloads/compat-wireless-2.6.38-rc4-1/drivers/net/b44.c:13:1: Warnung: »pr_fmt« redefiniert

In Datei, eingefügt von include/linux/skbuff.h:17,

                 von include/linux/if_ether.h:125,

                 von include/linux/netdevice.h:29,

                 von /home/asante/downloads/compat-wireless-2.6.38-rc4-1/include/linux/compat-2.6.29.h:5,

                 von /home/asante/downloads/compat-wireless-2.6.38-rc4-1/include/linux/compat-2.6.h:24,

                 von <Kommandozeile>:0:

include/linux/kernel.h:401:1: Warnung: dies ist die Stelle der vorherigen Definition

/home/asante/downloads/compat-wireless-2.6.38-rc4-1/drivers/net/b44.c: In Funktion »b44_pci_init«:

/home/asante/downloads/compat-wireless-2.6.38-rc4-1/drivers/net/b44.c:2345: Fehler: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »ssb_pcihost_register«

make[3]: *** [/home/asante/downloads/compat-wireless-2.6.38-rc4-1/drivers/net/b44.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [/home/asante/downloads/compat-wireless-2.6.38-rc4-1/drivers/net] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [_module_/home/asante/downloads/compat-wireless-2.6.38-rc4-1] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [modules] Fehler 2
```

hier ist ja anscheinend die Funktion "ssb_pcihost_register" schuld..

----------

## Asante

nachdem ich im kernel folgendes aktiviert hab, lief emerge durch.

gab noch eine beschwerde wegen datenkollisionen, aber er installiert es nun zumindest.

```
Device Driver

--> Sonics Silicon Backplane

<*> Sonics Silicon Backplane support

[*] Support for SSB on PCI-bus host

[*] Support for SSB on PCMCIA-bus host

[ ] SSB debugging

[*] SSB PCI core driver
```

----------

## cryptosteve

Und funktioniert es auch?

----------

## Asante

hab zur zeit kein wlan in reichweite, aber es sollte egntl klappen. ifconfig und iwconfig zeigen die karte richtig an und bekomme auch keine anderen fehler..

edit:

ja es klappt wirklich alles jetzt.

----------

